# Shrimp expert help - what’s going on with his face?



## christinecrites (6 Jul 2021)

I know noticed one of my orange shrimp’s Rostrum looks messed up, but otherwise seems ok and eating? Can anyone identify what might be going on? He resides in a tank with other shrimp and a few assassin snails but no fish.


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Jul 2021)

Maybe it's about to molt?


----------



## Gill (6 Jul 2021)

Looks like failed moult deformity, if eating ok then leave be.


----------



## Aqua360 (6 Jul 2021)

Jeez, almost looks like he face planted the glass.
If he can make it through to next molt I imagine he'd be fine


----------



## three-fingers (7 Jul 2021)

Poor thing! As others have said, next time she moults it should get better. It's just a bad moult, it happens occasionally, don't worry . Just be aware the next moult might be more difficult, so keep an eye on her.

If your not already feeding a specialist invertabrate food containing a certain amount of minerals like iodine, calcium etc., now might be a good time to start. Not usually actually neccesary for shrimp, but can reduce the chances of this sort of thing occuring.


----------



## Aqua360 (7 Jul 2021)

three-fingers said:


> Poor thing! As others have said, next time she moults it should get better. It's just a bad moult, it happens occasionally, don't worry . Just be aware the next moult might be more difficult, so keep an eye on her.
> 
> If your not already feeding a specialist invertabrate food containing a certain amount of minerals like iodine, calcium etc., now might be a good time to start. Not usually actually neccesary for shrimp, but can reduce the chances of this sort of thing occuring.


This. 

Mineral food supplements are the most important food to feed in my opinion


----------



## christinecrites (7 Jul 2021)

three-fingers said:


> Poor thing! As others have said, next time she moults it should get better. It's just a bad moult, it happens occasionally, don't worry . Just be aware the next moult might be more difficult, so keep an eye on her.
> 
> If your not already feeding a specialist invertabrate food containing a certain amount of minerals like iodine, calcium etc., now might be a good time to start. Not usually actually neccesary for shrimp, but can reduce the chances of this sort of thing occuring.


Thanks for the extra advice with regards to food, I do feed shrimp food, but I will pay closer attention to what is in it. Fingers crossed the next moult goes well and maybe rights itself.


----------



## christinecrites (7 Jul 2021)

I just wanted to thank everyone who offered input or advise on what the problem might be, I will keep a close eye on her and post again after her next moult for anyone interested.


----------



## christinecrites (12 Jul 2021)

For all those interested, it looks like the situation is slowly correcting itself! Yay! Huge improvement when I spotted him today ☺️


----------



## christinecrites (11 Aug 2021)

Well I thought this little guy had perished because shortly after my last post I had not seen him. Tonight I was restless and took a soft light to my shrimp tank being curious as to what they were up to and low and behold this little guy. He appears to have lost most of his coloration an

d markings, but he did have an orange stripe while all the rest of my guys are yellow. His face also looks all back to normal 😌


----------



## Gavin3171 (11 Sep 2021)

Jhhez! Looks like it was first round KO with tyson!


----------

